# Datei wird von einem Programm verwendet...



## Carndret (24. November 2003)

Ich habe vor kurzen ein Trailer runter geladen der in einem Ordner ist den ich gern löschen möchte. Vorher waren in diesem Ordner noch andere drin die ich verschieben konnte nur diese eine Datei nicht. Wenn ich es dann doch versuche bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei gerade von einer anderen Person/Programm verwendet wird. Selbst nach einen Neustart kommt der selbe Fehler. 
Kann man in WinXP Home irgendwie herausfinden welches Programm das ist?


----------



## Sinac (24. November 2003)

Schließ erstma so viele Programme wie geht, auch die aktiven Tasks in der Leiste und so. Ansonsten musste mal mit ner Bootdisk starten und dann löschen oder über RepKonsole gehts auch. ggf. Platte in nen anderen PC....


----------



## lohokla (24. November 2003)

Sowas habe ich auch mal immer gesucht - und dann auch durch Zufall gefunden: MstIsUsedby. Denk aber dran, dass es Systemprozese gibt, die du nicht schliessen kannst oder solltest.

Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass die Datei noch vom Downloadmanager genutzt wird. Kannst ja mal gucken, ob der Downloamanager autostartet und ob es geht, wenn du ihn schliesst. Ansonnsten aus Dos löschen (Wenn du als Dateisystem NTFS hast, dann brauchst du vorher noch NTFSDOS um es aus Dos zu löschen)


----------

